# Life is amazing out in Palisades WA



## Rancer (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2018)

yes, if certain parameters were met and the circumstances dictated it.
For starters, I would have to be able to be the official Palisades male version of Crazy Evelyn.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 30, 2018)

No, I love Texas. But I would come visit.


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 30, 2018)

I like the East Coast. Been to West several times, enjoyed my short visits, not where I would like to live.


----------



## Athena2344 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry but Texas's bipolar hot and cold days throughout the week suit me just fine


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Nov 30, 2018)

I love the sun,  can't  / won't  do snow, grey skys and endless cold rain.....pretty to look at


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 30, 2018)

Kinda dry and desert like... Reminds me of life on the front range in CO. Moved away from there to "greener pastures" down here in TX. I also don't like the cold of winter as much as I once did. But I hope YOU are happy living there! After all, that's the most important thing (for you)!


----------



## greybeard (Nov 30, 2018)

It does look like hard country, but I like hard country.
I traveled around via google earth and it looks fine. Got a little store (permanently closed since the late 80s it seems) Evidently, the right side of the building doubles as the post office.




and nice elementary school for the kiddos. (It does appear there is a fairly constant breeze right-to-left in this picture.)





_"Palisades School District consists of one elementary school. Grades Kindergarten through 5th grade are taught in a two room school house with two additional portable classrooms on site. Palisades provides hot breakfast and lunch each day to the students. The school grounds are equipped with a playground set, swings,soccer field and a sports court. We also own the local Grange Hall in which we hold school events._"
http://www.douglaspud.org/pages/the-palisades-community.aspx


----------

